# Cold Weather



## fatboy (Feb 23, 2018)

Next time some complains about being cold……


tell them to go stand in a corner……

 it is usually 90 degrees…..​


----------



## cda (Feb 23, 2018)

Carpenter joke???


----------



## fatboy (Feb 23, 2018)

Of course.........


----------



## steveray (Feb 26, 2018)

Bahdumbump......


----------



## jpranch (Feb 26, 2018)

Nor when you live in a 1983 doublewide!


----------



## JBI (Feb 26, 2018)

D'OH!


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Feb 26, 2018)

steveray said:


> Bahdumbump......


Maybe that's why it's always too cold for TeePee when in a Yurt!


----------

